# Dog Lead attachment for Bikes



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All you dog loving bikers, I just wondered if you were aware of the Springer Dog lead for bicycles?

Its a great little device that bolts onto your bike seat base and keeps your dog under control while cycling and safe from getting under the wheels. It has a spring loaded lead that takes the strain when pooch decides to change direction so you don't get yanked off the bike. And in an emergency it disconnects to protect the dog. One clip unlocks it and it can be stowed away. Has a LHD and RHD option for when you are in Europe.

We have been using this for approx two years now and found it to be excellent with our Border Collie. Good for medium and large dogs but have doubts about smaller dogs.

I've seen them for sale on Ebay and in Pet shops. We got ours from

Doggy lead for Bikers


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Use one of those with daughters huskies and you would be on your bum watching bike going down the road.

Great device for training dogs to run after bikes.

Dave P


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I expect if you look at the extremely small print in the last page of instuctions it will say this device isn't to be used with Huskies unless going up hill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:wink: I took them for a drag last night for about half an hour.
Both shoulders ache like ..ll.
Son in law runs 4 miles twice a day with them.
If they see a bird , mouse squirrel or rabbit they can really move.

Dave p


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Dave,
I run 3-5 miles most days with Pushka & we use a canicross bungee lead - works really well & takes the jolt out of things. Once you're past a certain speed the joy of running seems to take over & she forgets to hunt & pounce. I've also tried it on the bike & it works fairly well.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have just had an idea - but I will patent it before telling you all about it.

A clue - it will have four pedals, or perhaps a tandem with six.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Vennwood - some questions

:lol: 

How well does this work? 
Is there any chance of the dog pulling you over? 
Does it come supplied with a special lead or will an ordinary one do? 
How easy is it to fit and remove from the bike?

Thanks


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi there,

Having a couple of big dogs that need running, I looked at these too. I checked out all the reviews, and it seems the springer one makes you quite "wide" on the bike and you can find it difficult to pass obstacles and suchlike. It did not look that easy to remove it if you want to cycle without it from what I saw in the youtube vids.

We use a walkydog. It attached using a similar attachment device as the hoses, push and click a collar around the straight bar. It contains a spring and the lead is at a higher level for our bigger dogs. We use ours a lot and find it great. I got mine from ebay but here is the blurb on  THEM  It removes in seconds, and we will be getting another one for husbands bike as well....

Either way, getting out and about with your dog is GREAT!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

parkmoy said:


> Hi Vennwood - some questions
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Hi parkmoy,

It works very well. We have been using it for around 2 years now and had no problems. Our Border Collie accepted it within a couple of hundred yds and is actually more careful with it than just on a lead.
There is little chance of him pulling you over as it has a spring loaded loop that takes the strain gradually if the dog pulls away. I guess if you have a very large dog that suddenly bolts after a cat or another dog then I guess it could be tricky but generally you are aware of it happening and can speak to the dog or slow down.
It comes supplied with a "special lead" that is actually a piece of rope. I was a little sceptical about this but it seems to work ok. Its the length of the lead that is crutial to its operation so I guess an ordinary lead wouldn't work as well.
The unit clamps to the seat post so you need a spanner to fit it. However once fitted then the main unit can be refitted or removed simply by removing a safety pin leaving the clamp behind.

It is also handed so you can choose which side you want the dog to be - handy for on the continent.

The only problem we have had was initially I didn't clamp the bracket tightly enough onto the seat post and our dog managed to move the clamp around to the rear of the bike while trotting and that made it awkward for him to follow as the rear wheel was directly in front of him.

Hope this helps


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks littlenell  Nothing like a recommendation from a satisfied owner :wink: 
Always feel guilty about heading off on the bikes and leaving the mutt in the van. This looks like the answer!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

littlenell said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Having a couple of big dogs that need running, I looked at these too. I checked out all the reviews, and it seems the springer one makes you quite "wide" on the bike and you can find it difficult to pass obstacles and suchlike. It did not look that easy to remove it if you want to cycle without it from what I saw in the youtube vids.
> 
> ...


Hi Littlenell,

We looked at both and have to agree there was little to choose between them. The springer is no wider than the walky and uses the same pin method to remove in seconds

Maybe the walky would be better for bigger dogs but it doesn't have the flexible spring that takes the strain out of pulling making the walky more rigid.

EDIT: Just looked up the instructions again to better understand why we went for the Springer and see that the idea of the bend and spring is to protect the dog from tangling with the bike and remember now that that was why we went for the Springer as the loop thingy better protects the dog.

Horses for courses I guess....


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Hope it helps, our foster dobe was a real puller but had no recall so it was important to tire her out in a controlled way! I did spin round on the bike when she saw a cat, but it held her without probs. Forgot to say I always run them on a body harness like one of the ruffwear ones, to prevent any neck problems from suddens stops/turns etc. Also important to have padding on straps for short haired dogs as I found out to our dobes cost...poor girlie had armpit blisters.
Water and paw check stops as well, so they build up gradually. Which is handy as it lets me have a breather too!

It has a spring hidden inside the arm that that the lead sticks out of which acts to damper the pull, and the tension it gives can be altered for size and pull of dog. 

I will try to get a picture of her in action.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Please think very carefully about dragging your dog behind a bike.

I witnessed an idiot in the new Forest on a hot day trying this stunt with a pair of Border Collies. The guy on the bike was complaining about the heat enough, and then wondered why his two exhausted and overheated dogs literally threw themselves into a filthy pond and refused to come out.

Walking and running with dogs is one of the best ways of getting some excercise. Using a bike appears to me to be a cop-out.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Recently received my walkydog and I can confirm it works brilliantly. Thanks littlenell for the info.

With regards to the previous post I can understand where you are coming from if it is attached to a bike which is ridden at full speed on hard roads. However I only want mine for the odd trip to the pub or shops when on holiday and won't be travelling fast. On a test run my dog rarely broke out of a fast walking pace and was in no way distressed, in fact she seemed to be quite enjoying herself!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've given up on taking my bike with me in the van because of the dogs.

I found that I rarely used the bike because wherever we went we had to take the beardies with us so there was really no point. I think I used the bike once on a recent tour and that was to dash and get fish and chips. They were steaming hot still when I got them back to the van. Mmmm.

As for trying to hitch the beardies to the bike that's just a recipe for disaster on all sorts of counts.

SDA


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

If I'd used one of these in my elderly lab's heyday I think at the sight of the first dustbin my bike and I would have been wrapped round the nearest tree/lampost/passerby. :lol: 

However I could see it working with my cairn.

Viv


----------



## lewy (Jul 20, 2008)

*dogs*

Hi i am in the process of making a trailer so the dog can have a run then when he gets worn out i can put him in the trailer,it is an adapted child trailer,we have a staffie so they have limited running ability.Hope to try it in the new forest next week fingers crossed.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Post a photo Lewy - I'm sure a lot of members will be interested, especially those with older dogs.  

Suggest you use the biggest wheels you can (if they are not already a decent size).

Small wheels drop into every little hole, and I bet it would make the poor mutt's liver quiver on the New Forest tracks!!!! 8O 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a pic of our dobe as a pup in a kiddy trailer when husband took her camping one weekend and cycled miles with her. She got little runs off as she was still very young, but did complain when her teeth rattled and she bounced off the bedding!

A friend also has a kiddy trailer she used for her boxer who is prone to heat exhaustion and she says it is fab, just have to chose your cycle paths more carefully. I have seen specific trailers on ebay for those looking.

As for bikes being a cop out, a hot dog is a hot dog whether you are walking, running or cycling with your dog. In my opinion being a sensible owner is the key. I am pretty anal about ensuring our dobes comfort and safety...often before mine!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

littlenell said:


> I have a pic of our dobe as a pup in a kiddy trailer when husband took her camping one weekend and cycled miles with her. She got little runs off as she was still very young, but did complain when her teeth rattled and she bounced off the bedding!
> 
> A friend also has a kiddy trailer she used for her boxer who is prone to heat exhaustion and she says it is fab, just have to chose your cycle paths more carefully. I have seen specific trailers on ebay for those looking.
> 
> As for bikes being a cop out, a hot dog is a hot dog whether you are walking, running or cycling with your dog. In my opinion being a sensible owner is the key. I am pretty anal about ensuring our dobes comfort and safety...often before mine!


There is a purpose made Dog Kreuser on the meercat, good bit of kit and easily folds and can be carried on a bike rack.

My point in running or walking with a dog is thst you are subjecting yourself to the same, or similar, conditions as your animal.

For example when I used to run with my dog he cut a pad and slowed to a walk. I knew instantly and was able to help him. If i had been on a bike and intent on watching ahead, for safety, I might not have spotted his distress until he had done more damage. The fact that I was in direct contact with him via the lead also helped.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Please think very carefully about dragging your dog behind a bike.
> 
> I witnessed an idiot in the new Forest on a hot day trying this stunt with a pair of Border Collies. The guy on the bike was complaining about the heat enough, and then wondered why his two exhausted and overheated dogs literally threw themselves into a filthy pond and refused to come out.





> For example when I used to run with my dog he cut a pad and slowed to a walk. I knew instantly and was able to help him. If i had been on a bike and intent on watching ahead, for safety, I might not have spotted his distress until he had done more damage. The fact that I was in direct contact with him via the lead also helped.


Spacerunner- Please don't tar everyone with the broad brush you appear to like waving around. :roll: I presume that you raised your concerns directly with the owner of the border collies you mention in your quote... :?:

You appear to have a problem with the concept of bikes and dogs. If you don't want to bike with your dog, DON'T....no one is forcing you to. I do however take exception to being lumped in with "idiots" or deemed ignorant to welfare of my dog.

I regularly check my dobes paws during water breaks on walks, or on the bike, _whether they indicate there is a problem or not_. Dobes are stoic dogs, as are many dogs, and I prefer to factor this in as a preventative, rather than reactive measure :idea:

I can also see our dobe easily when cycling, and am perfectly able to check on her and ride a bike, but I am a woman and therefore multi-tasking comes naturally to me :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I can vouch for the Walkydog which works well. So well that our dog no longer needs it  If it safe enough to use a Walkydog, it is safe enough for her to trot alongside the bike. For those that use one, where it is safe try disconnecting it from the collar and watch what happens! 

Dave


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Have just bought a little trailer for my little dog he appears at this stage to love it, but it is just like his travelling "crate" on wheels! He is only nearly 2 and will walk, but I do think he would be a bl**dy nightmare on a lead on a bike. This said my OH says I am nightmare on bike!


----------

